# re-entry to the hobby



## Buckleigh (Jan 25, 2012)

I recently decided to get back got into the aquarium hobby after almost 15 years. I found a 40gal terrarium at a resale shop for $10 and couldn't pass it up. It is made of 1/8" glass, has a damaged two-part screen cover, and an adhesive heater on the bottom. I've tested it and it has no leaks. I won't be setting it up until May because I'm moving and don't want to move a full tank. My concern is finding a hood/lid/light that will fit on the top because the tank design does not have the 'lip' that a hood/lid/light would sit on. I 've thought about completely removing the glued pieces that held the two part screen cover, but it has a center support bar and removing that worries me. Should I just sell this to someone that wants a terrarium or do you think it could work? Other than a hardwired overhead light, what option for hood/light/lid do I have ?

Thanks in advance for your expertise !

Buck


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest a T5HO fixture, as they usually come with adjustable legs that raise them off the top and clamp on the edges. My favorite brand is Current USA Nova Extreme, but any dual-bulb fixture will work. My other reason for suggesting these is that terrariums are not the same size as aquarium tanks, usually, so fixed-leg light fixtures will not fit just right on the top of the tank.

Also, I've heard from several sources it might be best to re-seal your terrarium's silicone sealant, as most of the time the exposure to heat and the lack of moisture can compromise the sealant.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

you could probably buy a reptile flourescent fixture for 30-40 bucks at petsmart...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

omidod said:


> you could probably buy a reptile flourescent fixture for 30-40 bucks at petsmart...


It might work, but usually reptile fixtures are designed to give off different spectrums of light and, more importantly, heat. Be sure it doesn't melt your hood or glass canopy if you go that route.


----------

